# WTB green rocket



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

I am in search of a green, sunset orange, blood red, or royal blue abu garcia cs rocket, if you have any of these and are willing to sell please let me know?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a green 5500 mag elite. Text for pics. 7574497033


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

No sorry just looking for 6500 thanks


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

cab9379 said:


> No sorry just looking for 6500 thanks


*http://www.ebay.com/sch/Fishing-/1492/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=cs+rocket+6500&_sop=15*


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a green 6500 mag that i would let go of, text me and i will get you some pics. (336) 516-7652


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

Sorry not looking for mag I'm looking for just green rocket


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

Still looking bump, and might consider other color 6500 rockets


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

have 1 6500 cs pro rocket, red, 1 6500 cs rocket, silver new in box. 252-491-2163. during daytime. thanks


----------

